# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Нашли ли вы настоящих друзей/подруг на этом форуме ?

## Vesorv

Мне стало интерестно, нашли ли вы близких друзей здесь, с которыми вы встречаетесь, которые 
вам помогают в трудных ситуациях ? Вспоминая разные записи на форуме, я понимаю, что 
дружба, возможно, была между некоторыми людьми, но обычно эта дружба только на форуме 
была (моральная поддержка), а когда человек с форума уходил, то дружба тоже заканчивалась. То 
есть настоящей дружбы не было.
И ещё мне непонятно - когда пишут на форуме "давай дружить" - что под этим подразумаеватся ? 
Это зависит уже от конкретных людей - как они договорятся, так и будут дружить ? Каждый случай 
индивидуален ?

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Может, "давай поддерживать друг друга вместе"? Да хоть в плане оказания паллиативной помощи.


 Не может поддержать тот, кто находится в таком же положении. Но он может дать стимул, мотивацию, когда возникает четкое представление того, к чему ты стремишься. И ты совершаешь немыслимый рывок вперед, чтобы оторваться. Вот в этом и есть положительный опыт.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Понятное дело, что люди, предлагающие дружбу на этом форуме, являются несколько наивными, посему само предложение дружбы наивно, как в начальной школе или детском садике. Просто кому-то нужен "опекун" (слушатель), а кому-то - "опекаемый", дабы немного отвлечься от собственных проблем - заиметь собственный громоотвод, в общем.


 Я понимаю, что иногда людям хочется, что бы их просто выслушали. Как-то я пришла на прием к врачу, передо мной был пожилой мужчина, мы с ним ждали где-то около получаса. Так вот он за это время рассказал мне о всех своих жизненных тревогах и опасениях. И задумчиво так говорил, глядя куда-то в пустоту, как будто и не мне вовсе. Опасался, что умрет, волновался за судьбу близких. А в конце  извинился, что так вот о своих проблемах незнакомому человеку поведал. Я тогда не знала, что ему ответить, но ему это было и не нужно. Просто хотел поделиться с кем-то. Это как исповедь случайного попутчика, которого ты больше никогда не увидишь. А зачем на постоянной основе нужен слушатель или громоотвод, мне не понятно. Не вижу смысла грузить проблемами того, у кого своих достаточно. А куда со своими психологическими проблемами идти, то здесь может только tempo посоветовать. Редкой доброты человек. Вот мне, например, он порекомендовал ряд специалистов, начиная с психиатра и заканчивая экзорцистом. Но если в нашем регионе в психиатрах недостатка нет, то с экзорцистами просто беда. Придется рвануть в Ватикан, к Ван Хельсингу.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> И также имеют место ролевые игры, нередко токсичные.


 А ты не играй, меньше шансов отравиться



> Возможно, кого-то это развлекает.


 Я бы так не сказала



> Экзорцизм Аннелизу Михель загубил.


 Да и х*й с ней

----------

